# Road to First Comp (Oct 2011)



## mohorter (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all, i'm a new member here, name is Adam, and going to start a journal on my road to a October Competition that i'm preparing for.  This will be my first one.  I appologize, this first post is a little long.

Just a little about myself, i've been bb'ing for the past few years as a hobby to get rid of the excess fat on my body and fell in love with it, and am now comitted to the gym.  A day that I miss is now a day lost in my mind.  Created a good habbit I beleive.  Over the past year or so, I have dropped 40 pounds of fat and gained hopefully some in muscle, lol.  I know i have, body has changed very nicely.  Mental attitude has changed as well.

Age is 35
Height is 5'6"
Weight is 195
Fat % - not sure (will get this later, mostly around my waist)
Pictures (will eventually post)

As of right now i'm starting a cutting routine and want to get some advice from anyone that I can.  I have been lifting heavy for a long time, and I feel that I need to get rid of the fat as fast as possible so that i'm not behind for the comp in October.  I figure i have 7 months to prepare for this.  I hope that it's enough time.

Here is my workout plan, actually what i've been doing, more like a mass workout, but have read in some places that I should keep the workout the same for a cutting routine.  What are your oppinions on this?

Day 1: Chest and Tri's
Bench Press
Decline Press
Incline Press - Machine
Skullcrushers
Seated Fly - Machine
Tricep Pushdown (thinking about cutting this and adding dips)


Day 2: Back and Bi's
Single Arm Plate Row - Seated
Overhead Lat Pulldown
Lying T-Bar Row
Plate Row Pulldown - Seated (not sure what to call this machine)
Preacher Curls
Dumbbell Curls
Standing Pulley Curls


Day 3: Rest and Cardio


Day 4: Legs
Squats
Leg Press
Hack Squats
Leg Extensions
Standing Leg Curls
Seated Calf Raises
Donkey Raises


Day 5: Shoulders & Traps
Dumbbell Presses
Shoulder Shrugs
Millitary Press - Machine
Smith Machine Shrug
Front Raises
Side Raises


Day 6: Rest and cardio


Day 7: Repeat

Cardio - Trying to do some after workouts as well as days off.
Abs - Try to do some each day, need to be better at this though

As far as supplements, i'm taking Plasmajet, Creatik Creatine, and Dark Matter post recovery

Diet and Nutrition, will post this as I go.  I know that for a cut, i need to watch the fat, and pretty sure the carbs as well, correct me if i'm wrong.  Always looking for some good advice.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 20, 2011)

Since I started this journal halfway through my routine, here is what i did for the previous two days.

Friday
Chest and Tri's
Bench Press
8x135; 8x225; 6x235; 4x245; 3x250

Decline Press
8x185; 8x205; 8x225; 7x235

Incline Press Machine
6x250; 5x260; 3x270; 6x250

Skullcrushers
8x100 (4 sets) with pushups inbetween sets

Seated Fly Machine
7x230; 6x230; 5x230

Tricep Pushdown
8x100; 7x110; 6x110




Saturday
Back and Bi's
Seated one arm rows
8x135; 6x180; 4x205; 6x180

Lat Pulldown
8x270; 6x320; 4x340; 6x270

Lying T-bar Row
8x180; 7x195; 6x200; 3x205

Pulldown rows
8x270; 7x320; 6x320

Preacher Curls
5x125; 4x130; 4x125

Dumbbell Curls
8x50; 6x55; 4x60

Standing Bicep Curls
8x50; 8x60; 8x60


----------



## mohorter (Feb 20, 2011)

Today's workout:

Legs

Squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 6x365; 3x385; 1x395

Leg Press
8x720; 8x810; 6x860; 3x910

Hack Squats
8x180; 6x270; 6x270

Leg Extensions
(did em, mind is drawing a blank on reps and weight, lol)

Standing Leg Curls
8x100; 6x100

Seated Calf Raises
15x135; 12x180; 10x180; 15x135


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice squats, you doing Olympic style or parallel?


----------



## mohorter (Feb 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice squats, you doing Olympic style or parallel?


 
parallel.  i try to go as low as possible.  ass to floor


----------



## mohorter (Feb 21, 2011)

Shoulders and Traps today

dumbbell press
8x70; 8x80; 8x85; 8x85; 4x90 (had a spotter on last one, helped me with two of the reps, first time attempting this weight)

shoulder shrugs machine
10x360; 6x450; 5x450; 8x360

shoulder press machine
8x270; 6x290; 4x300; 6x270

front raises
8x50; 7x50

side raises
8x35; 8x35

smith machine shoulder shrugs
10x275; 10x315; 8x365; 10x315

cardio
25 min of cardio (350 calories)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 21, 2011)

mohorter said:


> parallel.  i try to go as low as possible.  ass to floor


ATF is Olympic style, parallel is getting your femur parallel to the floor.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry didn't really know the difference between the two, i try to go as low as i can.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 23, 2011)

chest today

bench press
8x135; 8x225; 6x235; 4x245; 2x260; 7x225

decline press
8x185; 8x225; 7x245; 8x225

incline press machine
8x250; 6x270; 4x280

dips
15 (bodyweight); 12 (with 25 weight); 10 (with 45 weight); 10 (45 weight)

chest flys machine
8x210; 8x210; 8x210

skullcrushers
8x100; 7x100; 7x100

cardio
elliptical machine: 30 min, 377 calories


----------



## mohorter (Feb 23, 2011)

going shopping tomorrow for food stuffs, will start posting what i eat day to day.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 24, 2011)

back today

machine plate row
8x270; 8x360; 5x410; 2x430

front pulldown plate
8x270; 6x320; 4x340; 3x340

lying t-bar row
8x180; 6x205; 4x215

preacher curls
6x125; 6x125; 5x125

deadlifts
10x135; 8x225; 5x315; 1x365; 3x315

dumbbell curls
7x55; 5x60; 3x65; 5x60

concentration curls
8x40; 7x45; 6x45

standing cable bicep curl
10x40; 8x50; 8x50

cardio
elliptical  20 min, 250 calories


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2011)

How come you don't do deadlifts first? And also that's a lot of curls.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 25, 2011)

it's been a while since i've done deadlifts, wanted to see what i could do.  next time i go back, i'm going to do them first.  think that i should limit curls to one or two exercises?

today just cardio
elliptical    65 min    800 calories
treadmill    15 min  mix of walking and running    100 calories


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea man drop the curls down to maybe one exercise and add in some underhand bent over rows and pull ups. Compound movements are what get you big isolation exercises are really just preference.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 26, 2011)

cool, thanks for the info, i've been thinking of adding weighted pullups to my workout


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 26, 2011)

mohorter said:


> Hello all, i'm a new member here, name is Adam, and going to start a journal on my road to a October Competition that i'm preparing for. This will be my first one. I appologize, this first post is a little long.
> 
> Just a little about myself, i've been bb'ing for the past few years as a hobby to get rid of the excess fat on my body and fell in love with it, and am now comitted to the gym. A day that I miss is now a day lost in my mind. Created a good habbit I beleive. Over the past year or so, I have dropped 40 pounds of fat and gained hopefully some in muscle, lol. I know i have, body has changed very nicely. Mental attitude has changed as well.
> 
> ...


 Aloha Adam !! you're training schedule looks good. You're interested in losing bodyfat, you need to make sure your nutrition is correct and that you're doing cardio to help burn the fat


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 26, 2011)

what kind of show is there and where ?


----------



## mohorter (Feb 26, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> what kind of show is there and where ?


 
The show is in Buffalo, NY, amateur obviously for my first one, one of the guys that works at the gym i go to (Gold's Gym is looking more into it, but it's going to be during October this year.  Sorry I don't have much more information on it, i'll have to get it from him as soon as i can.  All I know is october and its at a local high school south of Buffalo.  Should be a decent one for being my first one, and a good learning experience.

As far as getting rid of the fat, i've been incorporating alot of cardio in my workouts, and yeah, I have changed up my diet.  

Eating lots of chicken, turkey, pork, fish, tuna (tried my first bite of tuna fish yesterday, lol, not bad), some red meats (not much, maybe once a week), brown and wheat rice, eggs and egg whites, vegies (i'm very very picky in this area, not much things that i like, but i'm trying new stuff) and salad, lots of water, oats and special k cereal (love this stuff, don't know if i should be eating it, but it is very low in fat, and contains the only cup of milk that i drink throughout the day.)

Let me know if theres anything that i'm missing or should cut out of my diet.  did lots of research on this, and think that i have a good start.  i'm avoiding breads and pasta, sugars, and anything really high in fat.  also read that peanut butter is a good source of fat, so i have a very little amount each day.  usually before workout.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 26, 2011)

legs today

squats
10x135; 8x225; 8x315; 6x365; 4x385; 2x405; (supperset 315, then 225 x 8 reps each)  its so cool to see 4 plates on either side now, lol, legs are starting to develop nicely.

leg press
8x720; 7x810; 4x900; 6x860

hack squats
8x180; 8x270; 6x320; 4x340

leg extension
8x250; 7x250; 6x250

standing leg curls
8x90; 7x100; 7x100

seated calf raises
12x135; 10x180; 10x190; 8x200

donkey raises
10x450; 8x450; 8x450; 8x450

cardio
about 10 min on the treadmill to cool down and stretch out my legs.  no major cardio today.  legs are pretty dead now.  good workout, i'm happy with my squats, must have been the new weight belt that i bought.  lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea 4 plates is pretty fucking heavy, especially full depth, congrats on that.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 27, 2011)

shoulders and traps today

dumbbell press
8x70; 8x85; 7x85; 6x85; 4x85

machine shoulder shrugs
10x360; 7x450; 5x450; 8x360; 10x270

machine shoulder press
8x270; 7x290; 4x310; 4x300

standing laterals (machine)
8x70; 8x70; 7x70

front raises
8x45; 8x50; 6x55

smith machine shoulder shrugs
10x225; 8x275; 4x325; 7x275; 10x225

cardio
elliptical     35 min     443 calories

shoulders felt good today, think i'm goign to change it up a bit though, next week instead of doing the shoulder press machine, i'm going to do military presses, and switch out the dumbbell presses for some arnold presses to increase the strength in my shoulders.  i'm happy with the weight taht i'm putting up, now to increase the size of my shoulders, think those two exercises would help out greatly.  tomorrow is just cardio.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yea 4 plates is pretty fucking heavy, especially full depth, congrats on that.


 

didn't quite get them at full depth, a little farther than parallel, but i'm happy with it, next goal is to get it to full depth though.  i think that squating is one of my favorite exercises.


----------



## mohorter (Feb 28, 2011)

just cardio today

elliptical     65 min; 840 calories


----------



## mohorter (Mar 1, 2011)

chest and tris today

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 8x225; 5x245; 2x255; 2x265 (spotter on last one)

decline press
7x225; 6x235; 6x225

incline bench press
8x135; 8x165; 7x185

dips
(with 45 weight)  10; 10; 8; 8

seated machine flys
8x210; 8x210; 7x210

skullcrushers
8x90; 8x90; 7x100

cardio
elliptical   25 min   330 calories

shoulder is starting to bother me again, nagging shoulder injury.  if its still bad tomorrow i may have to skip the weights and just do cardio.  dammit and i was doing so good.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 2, 2011)

ok, today was supposed to be back and bi's, but my shoulder is giving me problems, so i'm taking a few days off from upperbody.  so today i just did cardio

elliptical     65 min; 855 calories

hopefully my shoulder will be better in a few days, so i can do upperbody again, tomorrow will just be cardio again, and i think on friday morning i may do legs.  don't want to skip them this week either.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 3, 2011)

just cardio today

elliptical    65 min;  818 calories
treadmill    10 min;  100 calories


----------



## mohorter (Mar 4, 2011)

i'm still mad about my shoulder, hoping that a few more days off from upperbody will help.

today i did legs

squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 4x365; 7x335; 6x315
not happy today with squats, i think that all of the cardio made my legs tired, or i was just too tired in the morning.  first time going to the gym at 8am 

leg press
8x720; 8x770; 7x820; 4x860

hack squats
8x180; 7x270; 5x320

leg extensions
8x250; 8x250

standing leg curls
8x90; 8x90

seated calf raises
10x180; 10x205; 8x215; 8x180; 10x135

donkey raises
10x450; 10x450; 10x450; 8x450   (maxed this machine out)


i was a bit tired when i started this workout, and honestly a little frustrated with my shoulder still being sore.  but at least i was able to do legs today

the next few days will be just cardio, and hopefully my shoulder will heal.  if not, cardio it is for the next week as well.  at least i can focus on losing the excess fat that i have, and have started a abb workout as well.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

hello mohorter, good luck on your adventure, you are a better man than me, i have no desire to get up on stage. 
good looking workouts. lots of iron being pushed around.
i have never had a problem from them, but alot of people feel the dips are bad for the shoulders, i see that you did weighted ones the day you got shoulder pain, was the first time in a while doing those? any ways hope it gets better soon, nothing worse than set backs once you start getting into a good grove.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 5, 2011)

the other half said:


> hello mohorter, good luck on your adventure, you are a better man than me, i have no desire to get up on stage.
> good looking workouts. lots of iron being pushed around.
> i have never had a problem from them, but alot of people feel the dips are bad for the shoulders, i see that you did weighted ones the day you got shoulder pain, was the first time in a while doing those? any ways hope it gets better soon, nothing worse than set backs once you start getting into a good grove.


 

thanks man,

yeah i'm trying to put two and two together and figure out what happened, could be the dips, could be the decline bench press, seeing how i have to pull the weight up and over to my chest, or just did too much on shoulder day, i personally think its the decline, i'm just a bit too short to reach the bar effectively.  if i do do this again, i'll have to get a spotter

as for the comp, thanks, i'm a bit intimidated as well, but i'm going to go for it, trying to keep the motivation level high as possible even with the shoulder injury, but as of today, its starting to feel better.  still a bit sore, but not to entirely bad.  i think a few more days off from upperbody will help.

today was just cardio, my favorite elliptical machine

65 min for 810 calories

also did some stretching of my right shoulder.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 6, 2011)

cardio today

treadmill
30 min  2 miles; half running, other half fast walking.  prob between 200 and 300 calories

elliptical
45 min;   600 calories

did some abb work as well, need to put together a abb workout that i can do a few times a week.  also shoulder feels really good.  going to attempt chest and tris tomorrow, going to start out light and see how the shoulder feels from there.

oh i'm so happy about my shoulder

i think i'm back in business


----------



## mohorter (Mar 7, 2011)

chest and tris today

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 7x225; 5x235; 6x225

incline press
7x185; 5x195; 6x185

dumbbell press
5x100; 6x95; 6x95

close grip bench press
8x135; 8x155; 8x155; 8x135

flys
3x190; 5x110

tricep pushdowns
8x90; 8x90; 7x100

cardio
elliptical
20 min; 262 calories

all in all, my shoulder felt pretty good, however, the flys and dumbbell presses were a little sore.  noticed that my right arm is a little weaker than normal, usually it is the strongest.  i'm going to see how back goes tomorrow, and if my shoulder is still a little sore, i'm going to cut out shoulder work this week, and just do some small weights.
it is better than it was last week though, so i'm happy about that.​


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

well you have lots of time, if it isnt ready, just keep hitting the cardio. i never have the patience to wait out the healing process.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 8, 2011)

back and bi's today

deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 8x275; 6x295

plate rows (seated)
8x270; 8x320; 5x340; 8x320

pulldowns
6x270; 6x290; 5x300

lying t-bar rows
6x180; 5x205; 6x180

dumbbell curls
8x50; 5x55; 6x50

standing bicep curls
10x40; 8x50; 8x50

cardio
elliptical
45 min; 588 calories

workout felt good and no issues with my shoulder.  i'm starting to up the cardio to get rid of this tire around my waist.  had a body fat percentage done yesterday before i worked out and i'm at 25%.  OUCH  i'm not happy, however, over just a year ago i was around 38%, so deffinetely a improvement.

i have 7 months left before the comp, which is on oct 1, so i have plenty of time.  focussing hard right now on getting rid of that fat, and pushing to finish that in the next two months.  that way i'm not playing catch up during july through sept.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 8, 2011)

the other half said:


> well you have lots of time, if it isnt ready, just keep hitting the cardio. i never have the patience to wait out the healing process.


 

my patience is thin as well, the longer i go, the more frustrated i get, but i have to keep reminding myself to not make it any worse than it is


----------



## mohorter (Mar 8, 2011)

my meal plans are as follows, trying to hit around 5 meals a day with as little fat as possible.

here is a breakdown of what i'm trying to eat each day, note that not everything on the list is eaten everyday, just a list of my options, and what i'm selecting.  i'll add to this as time goes on, trying new options day to day

breakfast
-eggs with egg whites added to them (scrambled)
-special k cereal (love this cereal, very low in fat, just .5g per serving)
-some 1% milk, not much just enough to take my morning meds (good calcium)

snack
-cottage cheese (low fat)


lunch
-chicken, or turkey
-chicken w/salad
-tuna fish, (new acquired taste, have to give this a few times until i like it)
-brown or wheat rice
-vegetables (i'm very picky in this dept, so i have to rely on canned goods, which i've read on and get decent reviews, just watching sodium content)


snack
-anything low fat, seen on tv that special k has some good crakers, going to get some of those and try them out


dinner
-chicken, turkey, pork, or fish
-brown or wheat rice
-vegetables

love chicken, so its prob going to be my bread and butter of my diet

and lots and lots of water


----------



## mohorter (Mar 9, 2011)

cardio today

treadmill
20 min of warmup, about 100 calories or so

elliptical
65 min; 835 calories


----------



## mohorter (Mar 10, 2011)

legs today

felt good and great workout

squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 7x365; 5x385; 2x405; 6x315; 7x225 (last two sets are drop sets)

lying leg press
8x720; 7x810; 4x860; 6x810

leg extension
7x250; 7x250; 6x250

standing leg curls
6x100; 7x90; 7x90

hack squats
8x180; 5x270; 5x270

seated calf raises
12x180; 10x205; 8x215; 10x180; 12x135; 12x90

donkey raises
5 sets of 8 for 450 (maxed the weight out)

cardio
just about 5 min, to stretch out my legs

legs felt really good today, i'm very happy with my squats, when i did the 405, i probably could have done more reps, but it felt good, and i'm getting farther down with it.  just did a short amount of cardio today to stretch out the legs.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 11, 2011)

cardio today
elliptical
65 min; 840 calories

treadmill
21 min; 110 calories

legs were a bit sore from yesterday, but i was happy with the cardio today

weighed in at 190, lowest i've been probably in 5 years.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 12, 2011)

shoulders today

dumbbell press
8x70; 8x80; 7x85; 6x85

shoulder shrugs
8x360; 8x410; 4x450; 4x450; 8x360

machine military press
8x270; 6x290; 3x310; 3x270

smith machine shoulder shrugs
8x225; 8x315; 6x365; 4x365; 7x315; 8x225

arnold presses
8x50; 8x55; 7x60

front raises
7x45; 6x50

laterals
7x30; 7x30; 5x25

cardio
elliptical
8 min; 100 calories

no mood for cardio today, but shoulders felt great today.  my shoulder feels like its completely healed up.  very happy, and starting to notice the weight loss after one week.  the less gut the better, lol.  i signed myself up for a 5k run on may 21 so preparing for that will also help me get rid of some excess unwanted fat around my gut.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 13, 2011)

just cardio today
treadmill
20 min; 150 calories

elliptical
65 min; 835 calories


----------



## mohorter (Mar 15, 2011)

this is for mondays workout

chest and tris
bench press
8x135; 8x185; 8x225; 5x245; 3x255; 1x260; 6x225

incline bench press
8x185; 7x195; 5x205; 3x215

machine incline press
7x320; 6x340; 3x360

close grip bench press
8x135; 8x165; 6x185

seated flys
8x190; 8x210; 6x230

tricep pushdowns
8x100; 8x110; 4x120

no cardio today
not enough time, only had just over an hour for working out


----------



## the other half (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, you are really moving the weights. 

i dont think i would have been able to walk out of the gym after your last leg workout.

how long do you have to workout? 
we only have 45 min. on the weekdays. go in at 5 am, and have to be out at 5:45,


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good bro keep it up! Did you ever get bf% done? Im just curious as im thinking of competeing this fall and want to gauge where im at. What weight class are you shooting for?


----------



## mohorter (Mar 15, 2011)

the other half said:


> wow, you are really moving the weights.
> 
> i dont think i would have been able to walk out of the gym after your last leg workout.
> 
> ...


 
thanks man

my leg workouts are my strongest in my opinion, love hitting them, and i hit them hard.  on a good day i'm in the gym for an hour and a half, thats with about 20 to 30 min of cardio each day

lately though, i've uped my cardio to get rid of the excess bodyfat

luckily for me, i have plenty of time to spend at the gym, so i don't usually have to hurry, monday was different seeing how the wife only wants to be there for about 45 min.  usually i don't go with her because i have to cut my workouts short, and then have to catch up the next day.  plus we had our son there as well.  i don't like to leave him in day care for much more than an hour at a time.  but i think he has fun there though (2 years old).  he helps me with pushups at home sitting on my back, lol


----------



## mohorter (Mar 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Looking good bro keep it up! Did you ever get bf% done? Im just curious as im thinking of competeing this fall and want to gauge where im at. What weight class are you shooting for?


 
thanks man,

yeah i did have the bodyfat done, and i'm at 25%

OUCH

but its all in my waist, and its going down fast, my goal is to be around 15% within the next two months.  been doing extra cardio and watching what i eat.  as i look back about two years ago i was at 38% bodyfat weighing in at 230 pounds.  so i'm on the right track.

focusing on high protein foods, low fat, no bread or pasta, and lots and lots of water

with march being halfway over, i have 6 more months to go.  i know i can do it, and am on the right track.  comp is on oct 1 here in buffalo.  but trying to be ready by july, going to myrtle beach for vacation for a few days, so i'm trying to get completely cut by then.  i find it easy for me to gain and lose weight, so i'm not worried about it.  plus i'm keeping my diet strict as hell.

also going to be running in a 5k in may so getting ready for that is helping as well.

i used to be a big soda drinker, and have cut that out completely, and am proud of that.  although i have to figure in a cheat meal or day in eventually just so i don't get side tracked.  

as far as weight class, i'm at 190 now, probably be around 170 when i lose the fat, but will prob cut down to around 165 so that i'm still in the middleweight.  don't want to be at the bottom of the heavyweights for my first one, lol.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 15, 2011)

back and bi's today
deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 7x315; 3x365; 5x335; 8x225

plate rows (single arm)
8x180; 5x205; 3x215; 6x180

pulldowns
8x270; 8x290; 6x310

lying t-bar row
8x180; 5x205; 2x215

preacher curls
8x125; 5x130; 3x135; 6x125

standing bicep curls
10x50; 8x60; 8x60

cardio
elliptical
50 min; 650 calories

good back workout, have to remember to bring in my straps, can't hold onto the plate rows.  my left hand is weaker than my right.  need to start strengthing my grip a little better to help out.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 15, 2011)

Hench,

thanks for the reps, i appreciate it greatly, would send you a PM but i need 50 posts to do so.  almost there.

Adam


----------



## mohorter (Mar 16, 2011)

cardio today

treadmill
20 min; 180 calories
ran for a mile out of the mile and a half

elliptical
65 min; 853 calories


----------



## mohorter (Mar 17, 2011)

legs today

squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 7x365; 5x385; 3x405; 7x315; 8x225

leg press
5x810; 4x860; 5x810; 1x810
(think i hurt myself on this one, groin is a bit sore, and i skipped hack squats becuase of this)

stading leg curls
8x90; 8x90; 8x90

leg extensions
8x250; 7x250; 5x250

seated calf raise
10x180; 10x205; 8x205; 10x180; 12x135

donkey raises
6 sets of 450 for 10 reps each

cardio
treadmill
just 5 min, to stretch out my legs, plus i think i hurt my groin.  didn't do hack squats because of this, but was pretty happy with my squats.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 17, 2011)

mohorter said:


> legs today
> 
> squats
> 8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 7x365; 5x385; 3x405; 7x315; 8x225
> ...



Nice squats bro! Do you find your calves grow at such low reps? I have always heard high and heavy for calves as they can handle a huge load, from walking and running all day.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice squats bro! Do you find your calves grow at such low reps? I have always heard high and heavy for calves as they can handle a huge load, from walking and running all day.


 

thanks man,

my calves are one of my strong points, i don't train them all that much because they are pretty big to begin with.  i think its genetics.  i usually go heavy with them, with two exercises with at least 4 sets each.  problem that i have at the gym is that i've managed to max out a few of the machines and need to find different ways to hit them.  i'll have to do some research, i know theres alot of info on bodybuilding.com


----------



## mohorter (Mar 18, 2011)

shoulders today

dumbbell press
8x70; 8x80; 8x85; 6x85; 4x85

shoulder shrugs
10x270; 10x360; 5x450; 5x450; 8x360; 10x270 

machine millitary press
8x270; 6x290; 4x300

smith machine shoulder shrugs (close grip)
10x225; 8x315; 8x315; 10x225

arnold presses
8x55; 6x60; 6x60

front raises
6x50; 6x50

side raises
6x30; 6x30

cardio
just a few minutes, my left leg is sore from yesterday.  i think that i pulled my groin, its not all that bad, but its a bit sore, especially from sitting to standing.  we'll see how cardio goes tomorrow


----------



## chicomalasa (Mar 18, 2011)

*question for supplements*

hi im wondering if its ok taking up es-stamarex with sustanon 250 and taraxatone? because i want to cut up my fats.. i was 180pounds and 5'5 tall. 21years of age. thank you so much.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 19, 2011)

cardio today
treadmill
20 min; 130 calories

elliptical
10 min; 90 calories

elliptical
65 min; 810 calories

changed from the first elliptical to the second because the damn thing was squeeking, lol.  needs grease, and too annoying


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2011)

chicomalasa said:


> hi im wondering if its ok taking up es-stamarex with sustanon 250 and taraxatone? because i want to cut up my fats.. i was 180pounds and 5'5 tall. 21years of age. thank you so much.



You sir are a thread jacker and will be begged accordingly now scram!


----------



## mohorter (Mar 19, 2011)

chicomalasa said:


> hi im wondering if its ok taking up es-stamarex with sustanon 250 and taraxatone? because i want to cut up my fats.. i was 180pounds and 5'5 tall. 21years of age. thank you so much.


 

seriously, post this where it belongs please


----------



## mohorter (Mar 20, 2011)

chest today

switched it up a bit today, a little unhappy with my bench, so i'm going to switch things around a bit for the next few weeks and see what kind of outcome i get from it.

dumbbell press
8x80; 8x100; 7x110; 5x110

incline dumbbell press
8x80; 8x85; 8x90; 6x90

incline plate press
8x250; 6x270; 3x290

weighted dips
45 weight
8; 8; 8

bodyweight
10

reverse tricep pushdowns
8x100; 6x120; 4x120

seated flys
8x210; 8x210; 7x210

single arm tricep ext
8x40; 7x40; 6x40

cardio
no cardio today


----------



## mohorter (Mar 21, 2011)

ok, i'm not happy, actually downright pissed off

my shoulder is bothering me again, only after a few days back.  

looks like i'm going to have to take another week off or two.  i don't want to hurt it any further and need it to heal completely before i start lifting weights again.  so in the mean time its back to just cardio everyday.  at least i can focus on losing some excess fat and get that part down.

oh this sucks

i'll post my cardio not everyday but at the end of the week.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

Man shoulder injuries suck!! You can still train legs tho anyway lol


----------



## mohorter (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah will deffinetley be hitting the legs.  got a sore groin at the moment, so in a few days i'll do legs, and still rest up the shoulder for a week or so till its back up to strength.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

damn dude, that sucks, that always seems to happen when you have a plan. if you just go in to lift and do cardio just to keep healthy it never happens. we are just starting to hit it really hard, and try to keep the diet in check for a couple of trips also. and then today i get a nice zinger in my left hamstring while doing front squats. it hurt just doing cardio, not alot, but enough to piss me off.

and if you have an inch or two from your calves that you would like to donate, i would love to take them from you.my calves suck.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 22, 2011)

this is for "the other half"  (i would pm you but don't have enough posts yet)

thanks man for the reps,

family is very important in my life.  since having my son two years ago has changed my life.  before him, i was fat, and disgusting in my mind, and now since then i have changed everything and improved my quality of life so i can be around for him.  bodybuilding has been everything to me, and has been fun for me, and i look forward to it for many many more years ahead of me.  i can't wait for the day that my son wants to get involved with sports, just as i did when i was a kid.

thanks again!!!!


----------



## mohorter (Mar 22, 2011)

the other half said:


> damn dude, that sucks, that always seems to happen when you have a plan. if you just go in to lift and do cardio just to keep healthy it never happens. we are just starting to hit it really hard, and try to keep the diet in check for a couple of trips also. and then today i get a nice zinger in my left hamstring while doing front squats. it hurt just doing cardio, not alot, but enough to piss me off.
> 
> and if you have an inch or two from your calves that you would like to donate, i would love to take them from you.my calves suck.


 
i love pain and soreness, but when it stops progress, its nerve racking, but i guess i have to learn to accept it.  everyone has expereineced it somewhere in their training, and came back from it.

in the mean time i'm hitting the cardio hard, and working on getting rid of some excess unwanted fat.

when i come back, i'm thinking of varying up my work out sessions between, light days, medium and heavy days.  has anyone else practiced this?  been reading musclemag's encyclopedia on bodybuildng and it suggests this. i've been going heavy for a long time now, and just seeing if i should switch it up a bit.  more reps, less weight, more sets, etc.  lots of good info in that book.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

it is sad that the general public doesnt realize how beneficial working out and eating healthy is. they just think that we are weird and think to highly of ourselves. but my life is so much better when we are consistant with our diet and workouts. even at 45 years old, i still feel better than i did in my late 20s. and i get comments alot about how i dont look my age. 

but family is def where it is at. my daughter is 19 and is having weight issues, but part of that is from an auto accident. but she is my hunting buddy and we like going out and hiking and looking for antlers and she really likes the fishing, but i dont like standing there looking at the water when i would rather be in the mountians.

enjoy the family, your little guy and your wife will benefit from you taking care of yourself.


----------



## mohorter (Mar 26, 2011)

it feels weird to not post anything, but for the past week i have been doing strict cardio and watching my diet seeing how i can't lift yet.  although my shoulder and groin are starting to feel better, i don't want to start back up to early and re-injure myself.  i hate being out for so long, but i think that i'm going to wait another week before starting up my routine again.

although one plus is that i weighed in on saturday morning at 184!!!!!
i haven't been at that weight in a long time, probably since i was in the millitary.
my only concern is that am i going to lose muscle as i go as well?  i know that from takeing some time off because of the injury my lifts are going to go down a bit, but sometimes thats a good thing, from what i read, so hopefully it works out in my advantage.

here is what i have done for cardio for the week
trying to hit 1000 calories a day
(t is for treadmill, e is for elliptical, and b is for the bike)

march 21
e  65 min; 878 cal
t  18 min; 146 cal

march 22
t  15 min; 122 cal
e  65 min; 906 cal
b  13 min; 102 cal

march 23
off (couldn't get to the gym)

march 24
e  65 min; 881 cal
t  15 min; 150 cal

march 25
e  65 min; 903 cal
b  25 min; 150 cal

evening (cardio twice in one day, went to gym in morning and yet again with wife during the evening)
e  24 min; 307 cal
b  26 min; 170 cal
t  14 min; 50 cal

march 26 (not feeling the cardio today)
t  10 min; 70 cal
e  10 min; 130 cal
b  27 min; 160 cal

total of 5,125 calories
almost two pounds of fat for just cardio​


----------



## mohorter (Mar 29, 2011)

heres a little update

shoulder is feeling better, but i'm giving it a few more days to recover.
did a little shoulder work and arm work, not much, with a 25 lb weight, and felt good

the groin on the other hand is still a bit sore.  won't be able to do squats anytime soon.  i'm thinking another few weeks for that, but am going to try leg extensions as well as leg curls and calfes and see if that bothers me.  hopefully not, i hate putting off leg work as well

cardio is going great, and i'm seeing a difference.  this will be good so that i'm not playing catchup during the final few months


----------



## mohorter (Apr 1, 2011)

ok, so i've been kicking my ass with lots of cardio for the past few weeks and rested up my shoulder and am ready to hit the weights again for today. i'll post that workout a little later when i'm done with it.

yesterday i did something that i've never done before, an aerobics class.  one of the trainers at the gym dragged me into it, although i wasn't kicking and screaming to go, but a bit nervous.  well i lasted the full hour of the class, and it was funny as hell to see someone with two left feet trying to do the things that this cute little girl was doing, but i did good overall.

now i'm sore as hell, she kicked my ass!!!  lol

here is my cardio for the week

e is for elliptical, t is for treadmill, b is for bike
march 27
e  65 min; 893 calories
t  25 min; 187 calories

march 28
e  24 min; 331 calories
e  10 min; 134 calories

march 29
e  65 min; 914 calories
light weights for the shoulders and arms
t  25 min; 195 calories

march 30
t  60 min; 538 calories

march 31
aerobics class for 1 hour; going to assume i burned about 500 calories here, whooped my ass, lol
t  10 min; 58 calories
the girl in the aerobics class kicked my ass, calves are sore as hell, and coudn't do anymore.  it was good though.  something different to lose the fat.

total calories: 3750

i'm happy with what i did in 5 days, back to the weights, chest today, i'll post the workout when i get back from the gym


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang man you lift some heavy weight. Keep it up


----------



## mohorter (Apr 1, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Dang man you lift some heavy weight. Keep it up


 
thanks man, with my shoulder injury the weight has gone down, but i hope to get it back up here over the next few weeks


----------



## mohorter (Apr 1, 2011)

chest and tri's today

benchpress
8x135; 8x185; 8x205; 6x225; 1x245

incline bench press
8x135; 4x185; 7x165; 6x175
shoulder didn't like this, so had to drop the weight a bit

chest press
8x180; 6x200; 4x210

incline chest press
8x180; 7x210; 5x220

tricep pushdown
8x80; 8x90; 8x100; 5x100

rope pushdown
8x80; 7x80; 6x70

machine flys
8x150; 8x170; 6x190

single arm extensions
8x40; 6x50; 7x40; 5x30

cardio
elliptical
25 min; 315 calories

shoulder felt decent, but i could feel the strain on the bench press and especially on the flys.  going to continue to nurture it and hopefully it will be back to full potential soon.  no pain in it, just soreness, so i think i'll keep going, unlike my calves from yesterday, they still hurt, lol  damn aerobics class


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice bro hope that shoulder gets better


----------



## mohorter (Apr 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice bro hope that shoulder gets better


 

thanks man, shoulder was a little sore today, but went away after i finished up.  we'll see how it is tomorrow when i do back and bi's.  legs are ready to go, still a bit sore from that class i did.  hitting it hard again.

also weighed in around 182 today


----------



## mohorter (Apr 2, 2011)

back and bi's today

all in all i'm happy with back today, i think its one of my strongest points, deadlifts today wore me out, by the time i got to the t-bar rows, there was almost nothing left in me.  progressing though, and i'm happy with the weights that i did.

deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 7x315; 1x365; 4x315

seated plate row
8x270; 7x360; 3x410; 5x360

front pulldowns, wide grip
6x170; 5x180; 4x180

lying t-bar row
5x180; 3x195; 4x180

dumbell curls
8x45; 6x55; 3x60

standing bicep curls
9x50; 8x60; 8x50

cardio
treadmill
only a few minutes, didn't feel in the cardio mood today


----------



## mohorter (Apr 3, 2011)

cardio for today

elliptical
65 min; 853 calories

bike
22 min; 160 calories


----------



## mohorter (Apr 4, 2011)

shoulders and traps today

shoulder machine press
8x180; 8x230; 7x280; 4x300

shrugs
8x180; 8x270; 8x360; 5x410; 4x410; 8x360; 8x270

arnold presses
8x45; 8x50; 8x60; 7x60

smith machine shoulder shrugs
8x225; 6x315 (lost my grip, forgot to bring in my straps); 8x275; 8x225; 8x135

front raises
8x40; 8x45; 8x45

laterals
8x30; 8x30; 8x30

cardio
no cardio today

shoulder felt pretty good today, i'm impressed, although it was a bit sore on the first rep of the first exercise that i did today.  after that it felt a whole lot better.  don't get it.  my groin is still a bit sore, and going to give legs a rest for another few days before i go back into them.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 5, 2011)

cardio today
elliptical
65 min; 884 cal

treadmill
15 min; 92 cal

summer is coming, getting hot in the gym already, sweating like a pig in the gym, and its only 60 degrees outside, lol


----------



## mohorter (Apr 6, 2011)

chest and tri's today

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 7x225; 3x245 (hit the damn support bar on the bench with this set); 2x255; 5x225

incline bench press
7x155; 7x165; 5x185; 4x200
spotter on last set helped me with the last rep, did 3 on my own, and one forced rep

chest press
7x200; 5x220; 3x240; 5x230

close grip bench press
8x135; 8x165; 5x175

seated machine flys
8x150; 8x150; 8x150
this bothered my shoulder quite a bit

incline machine press
7x180; 5x200; 4x220; 3x230
had to wait two different exercises before i could get to this machine, everytime i wanted to use it, someone was on it.  don't people realize that i have things to do, lol

tricep pushdown
8x90; 8x100; 6x110

reverse grip tricep extenstions
8x40; 6x50; 6x40

cardio
elliptical
20 min; 260 calories

all in all i'm happy with the workout, chest has been struggling for me for the past couple of months, and bench felt good with my shoulder, it didn't bother me all that much.  i think its almost back to completely healed.  now i need to focus on getting that bench up, and improving my chest.  

was thinking of switching out the bench press every other week for the smith machine.  maybe i can push out a little more weight, and reps with it, and see if it makes a difference.  i know that alot of people don't recommend it, because of the training wheels, but think i need to give it a shot.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 7, 2011)

back and bi's today

deadlift
8x135; 8x225; 7x315; 4x345; 6x315

seated plate row
7x360; 5x380; 3x400; 5x360

plate pull down
8x270; 6x320; 6x290

lying t-bar row
7x180; 5x205; 5x195

preacher curls
7x125; 4x130; 4x125

dumbell curls
7x50; 5x55; 6x50

cardio
elliptical
25 min; 340 calories

good workout, i'm happy with where i am with my back.  wish i could get my arms to increase in size.  i'm curious to what my biceps are going to look like when all the fat is gone off from my arms.  i don't have much fat there right now, but still theres some to be removed.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, well i took some pictures to put on here, i'm a bit hesitant on putting them up, since it clearly shows that i have a long way to go. but here goes. be nice, lol

View attachment 30452

all the fat is in my gut, pretty much all of it

View attachment 30453

25% bodyfat here

View attachment 30454

View attachment 30455

View attachment 30456


----------



## mohorter (Apr 7, 2011)

here's a few more, might as well get the pain over, lol

View attachment 30457

View attachment 30458

View attachment 30459

View attachment 30460

View attachment 30461


----------



## mohorter (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, so i'm going to take part in that 12 week challange as well, will have to redo pictures with what they wanted, forgot to add the paper and stuff for em.  going to focus on fat loss and get between 10 and 15% bodyfat by july.  i'll post in that part of the forum soon as well.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, here's a huge comparison.  look what i looked like over 2 years ago at over 40% bodyfat
ouch

View attachment 30462


----------



## mohorter (Apr 8, 2011)

as i look at those pictures i realized one thing, i need to remeasure my waist, and when i did, i had lost 2 inches off the waist in the course of one month.  so i'm happy with that.  i'm just curious to what my biceps are going to look like when all the fat is gone off from my arms, there isn't much but theres a little to be removed.

also i'm going to change up my workout plan to incorporate more cardio.  i'm going to do some weights just so that i don't lose too much muscle in the weight loss, but i need to increase the amount of calories spent each day.  if i can burn at least 1000 calories per day in cardio, and then more with just my diet, i should hit the mark of where i want to be very soon.  also created a thread on the transformation challenge, and my goal is to have that gut to be completely gone.

my current weight is 184, and am going to try to get down to around 170 or less, as lean as possible.  so that the last few months leading up to the comp are not that horrible.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 8, 2011)

legs today

squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 5x365; 6x315; 8x225

standing leg curls
8x70; 8x80; 6x90

leg curls
8x230; 8x230; 8x250

seated calf raises
8x180; 8x205; 6x205; 8x180; 8x135

donkey calf raises
10x450; 10x450; 8x450; 8x450; 8x450

cardio
elliptical
50 min; 670 calories

first time doing legs in a long time, probably a month since i pulled my groin.  i can still feel some pain in my legs, but not bad. i should be back to 100% in another week or so.  started new workout focusing more on cardio, and a little less on weights, but keeping the basics in.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2011)

You are progressing nicely, bro. Whatever you are doing, they are working! Your legs look brolic!


----------



## mohorter (Apr 9, 2011)

shoulders and traps today

shoulder press machine
8x180; 8x270; 6x290; 5x300; 6x270

shoulder shrugs
10x270; 10x360; 5x450; 5x450; 8x360; 10x270

dumbell press
8x70; 8x75; 5x80
very happy with this!!!!!!  been a while since i have been able to do dumbell's with my shoulders and not have any pain

smith machine shoulder shrugs
10x225; 8x315; 5x365; 8x315; 10x225

side lateral raises
8x30; 6x35; 6x35

rear delts
8x90; 8x110; 8x110

cardio
elliptical
54 min; 700 calories

shoulders felt great today, no soreness or pain in my right shoulder.  i think its back to 100 percent.  i'm so syched, did 80 pound dumbbells and thats after i did the millitary press and wore em out with shrugs.  felt good!!!


----------



## mohorter (Apr 9, 2011)

x~factor said:


> You are progressing nicely, bro. Whatever you are doing, they are working! Your legs look brolic!


 
thanks man, legs are a plus for me, love working them and they have turned out great, can't wait till all the fat is gone


----------



## mohorter (Apr 10, 2011)

cardio today
elliptical
65 min; 892 calories

treadmill
20 min; 130 calories


----------



## mohorter (Apr 11, 2011)

chest and tri's

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 7x225; 2x245; 2x255; 5x225

incline machine press
8x230; 8x250; 8x270; 4x280

seated overhead tricep ext
8x100; 8x120; 8x140; 7x160
i don't know if these numbers are right, the numbers on the plates are almost completely worn off and its hard to tell how much weight your actually moving, since its not in increments of 10, but can give me an idea on how i'm progressing when i do this exercise in the future

chest press
8x180; 8x200; 4x220; 5x180 (last one was a drop set)

single arm tricep ext
8x40; 7x50; 6x50; 6x40

cardio
elliptical
25 min; 330 calories

i'm getting a bit frustrated with my bench press, i feel that it should be higher, but maybe it's not going up because i was out with that damn shoulder injury.  i know that i'm eating right, but i have cut down on calories to lose the excess weight, so that could be an effect.  i need to change this workout a bit for the next time.  now that my shoulder is better i may go back to dumbell chest press instead of the bench for a while, and see if that helps break this plateau.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 12, 2011)

back and bi's

deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 5x315; 1x335; 1x355; 1x315

seated one arm plate row
8x180; 6x190; 5x200; 5x205

pull downs
8x290; 6x310; 8x270

lying t-bar rows
7x180; 5x205; 2x215

preacher curls
7x125; 4x130; 5x125

dumbell curls
6x55; 4x60; 6x55
(also went all the way down to 25 pounds in drop sets, did 50, 45, 40, 35, 30, and 25 weight)

cardio
elliptical
30 min; 400 calories

good workout, happy with the deadlifts, even though my legs are still sore, groin was bothering me a bit.  tomorrow will be just cardio.  don't think that i'm going to be ready to do squats on leg day, thursday, may just do leg extensions, leg curls, and calf work.  don't want to hurt the groin anymore than it is.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 13, 2011)

just cardio today
treadmill
30 min; 300 calories

didn't have much time today for cardio, or anything at all, i'll have to make it up tomorrow and friday


----------



## mohorter (Apr 14, 2011)

legs today
i'm pretty happy with my squats for today even though my groin is still a bit sore, i wasn't able to do the leg press because of my groin, so i may limit myself to just leg ext and leg curls next week.

squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 4x365; 6x345; 6x315; 8x225; 8x135 (last two were drop sets)

standing leg curls
8x80; 8x90; 8x90

leg extensions
8x250; 8x250; 8x250

seated calf raises
10x180; 8x205; 8x215; 6x225

donkey calf raises
7 sets of 10 or more with max weight on machine (10 45lb plates)

cardio
elliptical
50 min

good workout, i'm happy with it, burned alot of calories on the elliptical, and legs are pretty sore after the squats.  getting back into it after the injury


----------



## mohorter (Apr 15, 2011)

shoulders and traps

for some reason my left forearm is really sore, so coudn't lift the damn dumbells.  had to modify my workout a little bit

dumbell shoulder press
8x60; 7x70
hurt forearm too much

shoulder shrugs
8x360; 8x450; 8x500; 8x450; 8x360; 10x270; 10x180

machine shoulder press
8x180; 7x270; 6x270; 4x270

smith machine shoulder shrugs
8x225; 8x315; 8x365; 8x315; 8x225

cardio
elliptical
40 min; 538 calories

not happy with this workout, i hope that next week will be better


----------



## mohorter (Apr 15, 2011)

it seems that since i decided to compete, every week i hurt something else.  what the hell.  at least i have been able to lose weight in the mean time and drop in fat.  so i guess thats a plus.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 16, 2011)

cardio today
elliptical
35 min; 480 cal
treadmill
11 min; 80 cal
elliptical
27 min; 350 cal

did some abb work as well


----------



## mohorter (Apr 16, 2011)

purchased Perfect Posing from Bodybuilding.com to teach me how to pose, and will probably invest in a trainer as i get closer to the comp.  but prob not till july time frame.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 17, 2011)

cardio today
treadmill
20 min; 170 calories
elliptical
65 min; 888 calories
bike
10 min; 80 calories

good cardio, very happy with the calories that i'm burning.  the waist is slimming down


----------



## mohorter (Apr 18, 2011)

awesome workout today, its been a while since i've felt this good

chest and tris
dumbell press
10x80; 9x100; 5x110; 8x100

incline dumbell press
8x80; 8x85; 8x90; 6x95

chest press supersetted with close grip bench press
close grip bench press
8x155; 8x165; 8x135

chest press
8x180; 5x200; 6x180

tricep pushdown supersetted with incline chest press
tricep pushdown
8x90; 8x100; 8x90

incline chest press
8x180; 4x230; 6x200

cable crossovers
upper pecks
8x50; 8x50
lower pecks
8x40; 8x40

single arm extensions
9x40; 8x50; 7x50; 6x40

cardio
elliptical
35 min; 482 calories 

don't know what was in me, but this was an awesome workout.  felt really good on this one, first time in a while since my shoulder has felt outstanding.  putting up those 110 pound dumbells was a first in a while in my training.  i've decided to change up my chest routine and this was the first day of it, and i think its a good one so far.  replacing the bench press for a while with the dumbells.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 19, 2011)

back and bi's
deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 7x315; 5x335; 1x345

one arm plate row
8x180; 7x205; 5x215; 6x205

front plate pulldown
8x290; 8x310; 8x320

lying t-bar row
7x180; 5x205; 2x225
5 plates!!!!!  whoooooo!!!!

dumbell curls
8x50; 6x55; 5x60; 6x55; 7x45; 8x40

standing cable bicep curls
11x40; 8x50; 8x50

cardio
elliptical
5 min; 60 calories
didn't feel like cardio, just wasn't in the mood

good back workout, i'm happy with the progress that i'm making and even when i'm on a cutting diet.  my lifts are getting heavier and i think i'm gaining some mass as i lose the excess fat.  can't complain, can i.  lol


----------



## mohorter (Apr 20, 2011)

legs today
squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 5x365; 3x385; 1x405; 8x315; 8x225; 8x135 (last three sets were drop sets)

stiff leg deadlifts
8x135; 8x225; 8x275

leg extensions
8x250; 8x250; 8x250

lying leg curls
8x110; 7x110; 5x110

standing calf raises
12x250; 8x270; 8x270

seated calf raises
10x90; 8x135; 8x180

donkey calf raises
5 sets of 10 with max weight (450 lbs)

cardio
elliptical
10 min; 130 calories

legs felt good today, happy with my squats, although my groin is still a little sore, still can't do leg presses.  hopefully another few weeks i will be able to, and wasn't too much in the mood for cardio.  going to have to hit it hard tomorrow and friday.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 21, 2011)

shoulders and traps
dumbell press
8x60; 8x70; 7x80; 5x80

shouder shrugs
10x360; 8x450; 6x540; 5x540; 8x450; 8x360

machine military press
8x180; 7x270; 4x290

smith machine shoulder shrugs
8x225; 8x315; 7x365; 8x315; 8x225

reverse delts
10x90; 8x110; 8x110

side lateral raises
8x30; 8x32.5; 6x35

cardio
elliptical
25 min; 333 calories
treadmill
15 min; 96 calories

shoulders feel good, but my damn left forearm is still a bit sore.  going to do two days of cardio before i hit chest again, give my arm a bit to rest and recuperate.  i'm happy with the workout though


----------



## mohorter (Apr 24, 2011)

cardio for the last few days

friday  22
elliptical
62 min; 840 calories

saturday  23
elliptical
45 min; 616 calories
treadmill
20 min; 156 calories

sunday  24
elliptical
65 min; 905 calories

left forearm is still a bit sore, and probaly wont do chest tomorrow if it still feels bad, will have to stick to the cardio for the time being. not that it hurts to lose some excess weight.  but kind of pissed off that i can't lift the weights like i want to.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 26, 2011)

more cardio for the past two days because of my forearm being sore.  did some research on the injury and it could be another week till i hit the weights again, probably injured it doing back, or deadlifts, don't really know.  however, i'm going to do legs tomorrow since that wont hurt it, besides putting the plates up on the bar.

cardio 
monday  25
elliptical
65 min; 890 calories
treadmill (incline of 6 to 8%, walking)
20 min; 157 calories

tuesday  26
treadmill
20 min; 197 calories (ran for most of it, i would say 15 min worth)
elliptical
50 min; 698 calories

starting to notice the fat loss around my waist, plus i'm around 180 to 184 in weight


----------



## mohorter (Apr 26, 2011)

update on my eating schedule

breakfast
8 egg whites, 2 eggs, yams

snack
protein shake with water

lunch
8 ounce chicken with rice and veggies

snack 
protein shake with water

dinner
8 ounce piece of chicken, turkey, or fish, with rice and veggies or a large salad

pre bed
protein shake with water

aiming for at least 200 grams of protein with as little fat as possible, rice is whole wheat, or brown rice, and veggies are anything green, such as peppers, onions, cucumbers, salads, and what not.

the protein shakes have 50 grams of protein per serving and 2 grams of fat per serving, so keeping the fat very low.


----------



## mohorter (Apr 28, 2011)

legs today
squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 6x335; 4x355; 6x315

leg ext
8x250; 8x250; 8x250

lying leg curls
10x110; 8x110; 8x110

standing calf raise
10x270; 8x270; 8x270

seated calf raise
8x135; 8x180; 8x205; 5x225

cardio
elliptical
50 min; 666 calories

groin is still bothering me, can't do as much on the squats, but legs felt good.  my forearm still is painful when i lift things with it, so no upperbody for a while.  i'm pissed off, can't even touch weights right now.  i can't even lift my own son with my left arm.  doing the cardio though, hopefully it pays off with all the cardio and no weights, but i'm afraid of losing some muscle in the mean time.  i know that i can't lose much, but it just pains  me to go into the gym and not even go in the weight section.  probably going to do cardio for another week or so before the forearm is ready to go.

i'm close to the 180 pound mark, and probably have another 5 pounds of fat on my stomach, so for the comp i'm aiming for between 170 and 175.


----------



## mohorter (May 3, 2011)

cardio for the last two days in april
29
elliptical
65 min; 874 calories
bike
28 min; 210 calories

30
elliptical
65 min; 890 calories
treadmill
25 min; 215 calories


----------



## mohorter (May 3, 2011)

new month, may, groin is almost better and the same goes for my forearm

hopefully within the next week i can hit the weights again, it sucks to be out for so long, but the cardio is paying off

2
elliptical
58 min; 798 caloires
bike
11 min; 85 calories

3
treadmill
22 min; 239 calories; 1.5 miles run in that time, trying to get it down to 15 min
elliptical
49 min; 635 calories
bike
4 min; 30 calories


----------



## mohorter (May 4, 2011)

DAMN first day that i could do leg press  yippeee

legs today
squats
8x135; 8x225; 8x315; 5x365; 1x405 (had to try it, felt good, probably could have done one more); 6x315; 7x225

leg press
8x90; 8x270; 8x450; 8x630; 2x720
not as much as i'm used to doing, but at least i was able to do this exercise with my groin.  still a bit sore, but felt pretty good

standing leg curl
6x90; 6x90; 4x100

seated leg ext
6x250; 7x250; 6x250

seated calf raise
8x135; 8x180; 8x205; 8x205; 8x180

suppersetted with
donkey raises
5 sets of 8 to 10 reps of max weight (450)

cardio
none for today, not enough time for the gym, had my son with me.  i'll make it up tomorrow and the next day and the next and the next, lol.  since my arm is still sore, going to be at least another week till i'm ready to hit the weights again.  oh well.


----------



## mohorter (May 20, 2011)

mostly cardio, seemed to hurt my groin a bit after the last workout, here is the cardio that i have done since the 3rd of may

5
t  28 min; 310 cal
e  46 min; 616 cal

6
t  10 min; 61 cal
e  65 min; 862 cal
b  20 min; 160 cal

7
t  25 min; 244 cal
e  50 min; 672 cal
t  20 min; 160 cal

8
t  44 min; 350 cal

14
t  10 min; 52 cal
sm  11 min; 200 cal
e  53 min; 713 cal

16
e  60 min; 807 cal

17
t  21 min; 195 cal
e  50 min; 663 cal
t  20 min; 161 cal

19
e  50 min; 677 cal
t  35 min; 230 cal


----------



## mohorter (May 20, 2011)

ok, so i went to the doctor on tuesday and had my arm checked out and he gave me the go ahead that its not a pulled tendon.  just a muscle strain on either my bicep or the forearm, i think it's more of the forearm.

today was the first day that i returned to the weights, and took it easy, and just wanted to see what i could do.  i have lost a little strength, but i don't think much though.  my left arm is a bit sore at the elbow joint, but not too bad.  going to start regular routine back up on monday, but going to take it a bit lighter for the first few weeks.

here is todays workout, a little bit of everything, except for legs

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 8x205; 8x135

lying t-bar row
8x90; 8x135; 7x145; 7x135

seated millitary press machine
8x180; 8x200; 7x220; 6x180

shoulder shrugs
10x180

tricep pushdowns
10x70; 8x110; 7x120

dumbbell curls
8x40; 8x45; 6x45; 8x40

cardio
elliptical
12 min; 150 cal

doing a 5k tomorrow, so didn't do much cardio today


----------



## mohorter (May 23, 2011)

ok, did cardio for the past few days

arm feels good after that workout, so i'm going to do a full body workout today.  i'll post the details later and the workouts that i'm going to do.  i think that i'm going to stick to full body workouts for a bit here.  read an article in musclemag saying that it can have an effect on increased fat loss by working out the entire body at one time, multiple times during the week.  so i'm going to give it a shot.

plus i still want to ease back into the weights since i've been out for almost a month.  going to keep it a bit light, but going to test what strength that i have, and flucuate future workouts from heavy to moderate weights.

heres the cardio for the past two days

21
t  15 min; 129 cal
e  65 min; 893 cal

22
e  65 min; 894 cal
t  30 min; 320 cal

will post more later with my ideas


----------



## mohorter (May 24, 2011)

ok, first day of full body workouts

did 10 to 15 minutes of cardio in between every two exercises (suggestion from someone at the gym, to help in fat loss)  and i have to say that this workout wore me out today.  goal is to get rid of the gut by july 1st!!!!

the only thing that i haven't added in is abs, will do next time, i was so tired out, that i had no motivation to do em.  i think i'll work on them between one of the exercises.

bench press
8x135; 8x185; 8x205; 2x225 (just had to try it, hadn't done 225 in a month or so)

front pulldowns
8x140; 8x150; 6x150; 6x150 (this bothered my arm a bit)

treadmill
15 min; 147 cal

shoulder military press
8x180; 8x200; 8x220; 6x240

shoulder shrugs
8x360 for 4 sets

stair master
10 min; 98 cal

leg extenstions
8x250; 8x250; 6x270; 9x230

standing calf raises
8x270; 8x270; 8x290; 8x290 (did these slow, and varied my foot position)

elliptical
15 min; 205 cal

tricep pushdowns
8x90; 8x100; 8x90

dumbell curls
8x40; 7x45; 6x50

treadmill
10 min; 45 cal (cooldown)


----------



## mohorter (May 24, 2011)

here is my idea for my full body workouts, 

after every two exercises, i put in 10 to 15 min of cardio, such as after the front pulldowns i'll do 15 min of cardio before i go on to the military press.  the number next to em is the amount of sets done.  after testing this out i may change the workout around or the number of sets around as well.

day 1
bench press         4
front pulldowns     4
military press       4
shoulder shrugs    4
leg extensions     4
standing calf raises  4
tricep pushdown  3
dumbell curls  3
abs  3
cardio

day 2
cardio only

day 3
incline bench press   4
lying t-bar row   4
dumbell shoulder press   4
smith machine shoulder shrugs   4
lying leg curls   4
seated calf raise   4
reverse grip tricep extenstions  3
preacher curls   3
abs   3
cardio

day 4 
cardio only

day 5
hammer chest press   4
seated plate row   4
arnold shoulder press   4
dumbell shoulder shrugs   4
squats   4
donkey raises   4
close grip bench press   3
standing double bicep curls   3
abs     3
cardio

day 6 
cardio only

day 7
repeat, rest, or cardio only


----------



## mohorter (May 27, 2011)

full body workout, 2nd time doing this, i'm wore out, lol

seems to be working to me
didn't work out the past few days because i was sick.  this weekend, i won't have time, heading out of town, hit the gym again on monday morning

incline bench press
8x135; 8x165; 7x175; 4x185

lying t-bar row
8x135; 6x180; 7x160; 4x180

treadmill
15 min;  132 cal

shoulder dumbell press
8x55; 8x65; 7x70; 5x70

shoulder shrugs
10x270; 8x360; 8x360; 10x270

stair master
15 min; 132 cal

lying leg curls
8x110; 8x110; 4x130; 7x110

seated calf raises
10x135; 8x170; 8x195; 5x205; 10x135

elliptical
10 min; 127 cal

reverse tricep extensions
10x80; 8x120; 7x120

standing cable bicep curls
10x40; 8x50; 8x60

abs
3 sets of 15 incline crunches

treadmill
10 min; 40 cal  (cooldown)


----------

